# freebsd 7.1 clean install with mouse completely hang



## cuongvt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all
Yeassterday I performed clean installation of freebsd 7.1, gnome showed up fined, but mouse and keyboard 
completely not functioned, hang all the time, the only way to restart is press the button reset of PC.
How can I solved that?
Regards


----------



## ale (Feb 16, 2009)

How did you performed the xorg installation? Using packages from the cd or from ftp or ports?
If your xorg is 7.4, try adding the following line in ServerLayout section of xorg.conf and make sure hald is started

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```


----------



## cuongvt (Feb 18, 2009)

Yesterday I added Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" into xorg.conf but no luck,
mouse and keyboard are still completely hang.
I'm using nvidia 8500 GT. I tested both nvidia-xconfig and Xorg -configure with same result above.
anyway thanks for ur reply.
any idea?


----------



## axbat (Feb 18, 2009)

*cuongvt*

keyboard and mouse issues could be fixed in several ways.
One of them is to rebuild Xorg with HAL support disabled and use existing xorg.conf.

The other soltion i met - to add config lines into HAL config files, but i didn't pay much attention to it. you'd better try to find it while searching the forums and over the inet for 'xorg 7.4 keyboard hal'.


----------



## ale (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the same GPU (8500 GT) and I have xorg-server built WITHOUT_HAL.
The only change I made to have the kbd and mouse working is what I wrote on [post=13304]post #2[/post].
If you want I can review/test your xorg.conf.
If you built xorg-server with hal (I think that's the default), make sure hald is running.
You may also want to read /usr/ports/UPDATING, 20090123.

Another thing to do is to use either the nvidia-driver from ports or the last from the nvidia website.
I you want to use the one from ports, you have to use the libwfb.so from Xorg. Go to /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/ and if libwfb.so is a link to libnvidia-wfb.so.1 delete it and recreate is a link to the last XXX-libwfb.so.%%.xorg-server-* or copy the latter as libwfb.so.
But that's another story.


----------

